# Grand Theft Auto V - Kann ich das überhaupt spielen?



## Xedoiac (5. Juni 2017)

*Grand Theft Auto V - Kann ich das überhaupt spielen?*

Guten Morgen liebe Community,
ich habe mal eine Frage an euch. Ich habe vor mir GTA V zu holen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob meine Hardware das schafft. Ich wäre gerne auch bereit das Spiel mit schlechteren Einstellungen zu spielen, mir ist nur wichtig das es flüssig läuft. Nun erstmal paar Daten zu meinem PC:

*Prozessor: Intel Core 2 x 3,4 GHz Prozessor 
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GTX 760 OC 
Arbeitsspeicher: 6 GB 
Festplatte: 1 TB *

Von den offiziellen Systemanforderungen des Spiels bin ich nicht so ganz schlau geworden, da Rockstargames bei den Empfohlenen Prozessoren einen 8 Kern AMD Prozessor (eines der ersten 8 Kern Prozessor aus dem Jahre 2007) vorschlägt (Mein Prozessor ist aus 2011 und von Intel), und bei der Grafikkarte steht auch die GTX 660 also müsste ja mein PC um Welten besser sein als das Empfohlene?!  Arbeitsspeicher ist bei den minimalen Voraussetzungen 4 GB und bei den Empfohlenen 8 GB. Also stehe ich ja mit 6 GB dazwischen. Von Freunden habe ich gehört das ich das Spiel mit maximal 40 FPS auf mittleren- und 80 FPS auf niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen spielen kann.  Nun was sagt ihr dazu? Kann ich es flüssig spielen oder nicht? (Mir geht’s wie schon oben genannt nur darum das es flüssig läuft). 

Danke im Voraus  

MfG Xedoiac


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2017)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/GTA-5...l-4795/Tests/GTA-5-PC-Test-Benchmark-1156215/

Sicherlich spielbar, aber um wirklich flüssige Bilddaten zu bekommen kommst du in der Tat nicht um starke Detailreduzierungen in FHD herum. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xedoiac (5. Juni 2017)

Alles klar  laut des Benchmarks ist meine Grafikkarte (Gigabyte GTX 770 Windforce OC) nicht mal so schlecht. Also steht auf Platz 10.  Ich habe aber nur einen 1650x1050 Monitor. Also kann man ja schon etwas mehr aus dem Spiel bzw Grafikkarte rauskitzeln. Soweit ich weiß hängt auch vieles von der Auflösung ab. Im Test war ja die Auflösung 1920x1080. Macht ja schon einen unterschied.


----------



## svd (5. Juni 2017)

Ah, einen 16:10-Monitor (wirklich tolles Seitenverhältnis) hatte ich auch vorher gehabt. Setz die Auflösung auf 1280x800 und schau in diesem Geforce-Guide, wo die Leistungsfresser sitzen.
Wenn dir egal ist, dass das Spiel dann eher wie die PS3-Version aussieht, haut das schon irgendwie hin.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2017)

Xedoiac schrieb:


> Alles klar  laut des Benchmarks ist meine Grafikkarte (Gigabyte GTX 770 Windforce OC) nicht mal so schlecht. Also steht auf Platz 10.  Ich habe aber nur einen 1650x1050 Monitor. Also kann man ja schon etwas mehr aus dem Spiel bzw Grafikkarte rauskitzeln. Soweit ich weiß hängt auch vieles von der Auflösung ab. Im Test war ja die Auflösung 1920x1080. Macht ja schon einen unterschied.


  Vergiss bitte solche Ranglisten. Das macht vlt bei Notebook-Chips noch Sinn, aber im Desktop-Bereich ist das nur sehr vage, da fehlen auch oft neuere Tests, und/oder die Reihenfolge wird u.a. auch an einzelnen Benchmarks aufgehangen, die mit der aktuellen Spielepraxis nix zu tun haben. Und ältere Karten werden zudem da oft nicht nachgetestet, d.h. vlt ist eine GTX 770 gemessen an einem Benchmarktest von der Punktezahl her nur 50% langsamer als eine GTX 1060, aber in Wahrheit ist die 1060 bei aktuellen Games beinahe 3x so schnell.

Schneller als eine GTX 760 sind: 

Nvidia 7. Gen: GTX 770, 780 und 780 Ti. 
Nvidia 9. Gen: GTX 960, 970, 980, 980 Ti
Nvidia 10.Gen: GTX 1050, GTX 1050 Ti, 1060, 1070, 1080, 1080 Ti
AMD R9 280, 280X, 290, 290X
AMD R9 370, 380, 380X, 390, 390X
AMD Nano und Fury
AMD RX 470, RX 480
AMD RX 570, RX 580

und das sind nur die 28 Grafikkarten, bei denen mir sicher bin und die mir einfallen. Dazu kommen noch die Nvidia Titan-Modelle, die ich weggelassen hab. Deine Karte ist also eher auf Platz 30 maximal, aber selbst das sagt nix aus: es kann ja sein, dass die Plätze 5 bis 30 alle nur 5% voneinander weg sind - es kann ebenso gut sein, dass Platz 20 schon 500% langsamer als Platz 17 ist... daher vergiss Ranglisten, sondern schau einfach nur, was eine Karte XY bei bestimmten Spielen leisten kann - mehr nicht.   


Trotzdem würde eine GTX 760 aber für GTA 5 an sich ausreichen, die Frage ist, ob die CPU nicht zu sehr bremst. Hast du vlt die Möglichkeit, dass du es mit dem Account eines Kumpels mal bei Dir testest?


----------



## Xedoiac (6. Juni 2017)

Guten Morgen, 
Also schon mal Danke vorweg wegen der Aufklärung bezüglich Ranglisten. 
Wegen GTA V: Ich habe mir das gestern Abend bei einem Kumpel ausgeliehen und will es heute mal testen. 
Es kann sein das die CPU das nicht schafft da gebe ich dir recht. Aber (!OffTopic!) spiele wie Landwirtschatssimulator 2017, Besiege, Spintires, GTA IV, Far Cry 3, Arma 3 und sogar Watch Dogs (auf mittleren Einstellung)  laufen bei mir flüssig. Also ohne laggs. Trotz des 2 Kern Prozessors. Auch bei Arma 3 stand das ein 8 Kern Prozessor empfehlenswert sei. Ich glaube kaum das GTA V sich jetzt grafisch so unterscheiden tut. Vor allem Watch Dogs ist ja ein sehr grafisch aufwendiges Spiel, genauso wie Arma 3 und GTA V. Beide spiele laufen konstant mit 80-90 FPS. (Auch die anderen spiele die oben genannt sind laufen mit ca. 80-90 FPS).  Warum sollte dann GTA V nicht laufen bzw schlecht.?! 

Spiele wie BeamNG, Notruf 112, Bus Simulator 2012 und TS 2016 laufen bei mir nur mit 10-15 FPS. Was ich mir selber auch nicht erklären kann. Für mich ist das nämlich komisch, weil die oben genannten spiele grafisch aufwendiger sind als BeamNG, TS 2016, Bus Simulator 2012 und Notruf 112. Kann ja nicht sein das ein Spiel (in dem Fall jetzt Bus Simulator) welches aus 2012 ist laggt und scheiße läuft und Watch Dogs ein spiel aus 2014 flüssig.  

Ich danke allen die sich die Zeit genommen haben und mir hilfreiche Antworten gegeben haben    

PS: Das Spiel wird gerade installiert, danach Teste ich es und werde dann hier berichten wie es gelaufen ist.  

MfG Xedoiac


----------



## Xedoiac (6. Juni 2017)

So habe nun GTA V mal angezockt. Die Einstellungen mal so auf das niedrigste was geht eingestellt. Lief so weit alles gut. In North Yankton alles flüssig gewesen, aber dann, als die erste Mission mit Franklin kam, merkte man schon wie das spiel ruckelt. Ich habe meinen Prozessor bisschen hochgetaktet, mit der Hoffnung das es besser läuft, aber so wirklich hat sich da nichts geändert. Grafikkartenspeicher wird irgendwas von 1380 Mb von 2040 Mb genutzt. Die Auflösung habe ich mal statt 1650x1050 auf 1280x800 gestellt. Mit der hoffnung das es flüssig läuft aber auch da wieder, keine Änderung das spielt ruckelt trotzdem  . RAM speicher sind noch irgendwas mit 5 GB da, daran sollte es definitiv nicht liegen. Jetzt ist die Frage, welcher Prozessor passt am besten für das Spiel und für mein Mainboard. Genauere Daten zu meinem Mainboard kann ich bei bedarf gerne preisgeben.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2017)

Also, da müsste man natürlich wissen, was für ein Mainboard du hast. Und welche CPU hast du denn GENAU? Bei nur 2GB-Grafik-RAM kann es auch an der Grafikkarte liegen, dass die zwischendurch eben doch "vollläuft" und es dann ruckelt.


----------



## Xedoiac (6. Juni 2017)

Mainboard: Asus P5G41T-M LX2 Serien
Prozessor: Intel Pentium D CPU 3,40 GHz 
Prozessor Sockel: LGA775
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 760 mit 4096 Grafikkartenspeicher (jedoch zeigt mir GTA V nur 2 GB an obwohl es 4 GB sind?!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2017)

Oh jee, das ist echt ein sehr altes System. Da müsstest du Board, RAM und CPU neu kaufen, alles andere bringt nichts. Du könntest zwar noch eine passende alte Vierkern-CPU ersteigern oder so, aber das lohnt sich nicht.

Was kannst du denn investieren? Was für ein Windows nutzt Du?


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2017)

Ja, ein Q9550 kostet auf eBay so 40€. So einen kannst du dir holen, wenn du dich partout nicht von deinem Rechner trennen magst. 

Aber mehr Sinn würde es machen, dir einfach so einen Rechner zu holen.
In den pflanzt du dann dein Netzeil, falls es besser ist, deine HDD und deine Grafikkarte. Den Rest baust du in das alte Gehäuse und baust dir entweder einen Retro-PC für Win95 und DOS, oder verkaufst den für 20-30€ auf eBay.


----------



## Xedoiac (6. Juni 2017)

Invistieren kann ich bis maximal 300-400€. Will da jetzt auch nicht zuviel Geld reinstecken. Ich nutze Windows 7 Professional.


----------



## Xedoiac (6. Juni 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, ein Q9550 kostet auf eBay so 40€. So einen kannst du dir holen, wenn du dich partout nicht von deinem Rechner trennen magst.
> 
> Aber mehr Sinn würde es machen, dir einfach so einen Rechner zu holen.
> In den pflanzt du dann dein Netzeil, falls es besser ist, deine HDD und deine Grafikkarte. Den Rest baust du in das alte Gehäuse und baust dir entweder einen Retro-PC für Win95 und DOS, oder verkaufst den für 20-30€ auf eBay.



Danke ersmtal für die Idee. Netzteil ist ein 1200 W teil und ist ziemlich neu und war auch teuer. Das habe ich mal zu Weihnachten bekommen, da mein altes 500 W Netzteil abgeschmiert ist. Lässt sich denn in den Lenovo PC auch eine GTX 760 reinmachen? Wenn ja, würde ich das dann auch so machen wie du es vorgeschlagen hast


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2017)

Oha, das ist ja ein Oschi. 

Ja, der Rechner hat das richtige Format und Platz für eine normal große Grafikkarte. Günstig ist er ja auch.
Ich sag da immer, solche Rechner seien eh mindestens so gut wie eine PS4, mit der GTX760 wärst du wohl auch näher an der PS4-Pro im 1080p@60fps-Modus.
Also, i5-2500 und GTX760 spielt sich in etwa so. Nicht übel für 170€, oder?


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (6. Juni 2017)

Die Grafikkarte reicht für GTA V,habe bis November letztes Jahr mit einer Windforce GTX 760 2GB GTA V auf hoch super gespielt in 60 FPS VSYNC an. CPU war ein FX6350 und Ram hatte ich 16 GB DDR3 drin. Wird die schwache CPU und der kleine Ram sein der hier bremst. 
Nun habe ich einen I5 6500 ,die 16 GB DDR 3 Ram und eine RX 470 von MSI mit 8 GB drin und spiele es problemlos auf maximalen Details. Vielleicht helfen diese Infos weiter ?


----------



## Xedoiac (6. Juni 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Oha, das ist ja ein Oschi.
> 
> Ja, der Rechner hat das richtige Format und Platz für eine normal große Grafikkarte. Günstig ist er ja auch.
> Ich sag da immer, solche Rechner seien eh mindestens so gut wie eine PS4, mit der GTX760 wärst du wohl auch näher an der PS4-Pro im 1080p@60fps-Modus.
> Also, i5-2500 und GTX760 spielt sich in etwa so. Nicht übel für 170€, oder?



Wow also für 170€ so  eine geniale Grafik und flüssiges Gameplay hätte ich nie erwartet.  
Zurzeit läuft bei mir GTA V mit gerade mal 15 FPS ... 
Aber danke für den Rechner den du mir vorgeschlagen hast. Der wird erstmal gekauft. 
Ich wusste aber echt nicht das man mit so "günstigen" Rechner GTA V spielen kann. Kumpel hat mir vorgeschlagen 32 GB Ram zu nehmen und 2x Nividia Tesla k80 mit 24 GB Grafikkartenspeicher sowie einen I7 Prozessor der neuesten generation. Um halt dann 1080p spielen zu können aber ich vermute mal das man da schon das spiel in 4k spielen kann. Bei der Grafikkarte.  Als er das gesagt hat, dachte ich mir nur... shit... da kannste wohl noch lange sparen. Aber das das mit 170€ hätte ich wirklich nie gedacht.


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2017)

Du hast zum Glück die kritischen Komponenten (Netzteil, Grafikkarte) schon, eine große HDD auch etc. Sonst wäre es teuerer. 

Die Netzteile zB sind in solchen Bürorechner sehr oft unterdimensioniert für Gaming-Grafikkarten.


----------



## Xedoiac (6. Juni 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Du hast zum Glück die kritischen Komponenten (Netzteil, Grafikkarte) schon, eine große HDD auch etc. Sonst wäre es teuerer.
> 
> Die Netzteile zB sind in solchen Bürorechner sehr oft unterdimensioniert für Gaming-Grafikkarten.



Das stimmt. Da hast du recht. 

Kumpel von mir hat im Gegensatz zu mir Mordsrechner:
Wie schon oben gennant. Nvidia Titan X  und und und jetzt noch ein I9 Prozessor welches er rein machen will sobald es die gibt. Da bin ich mit meinem Rechner aktuell bisschen scheiße dran


----------



## Xedoiac (6. Juni 2017)

Ich könnte ja noch zu den vorhandenen 8 GB Ram meine 6 GB dazu machen. Sofern da noch platz ist. Mit 14 GB lässt es sich auch gut spielen


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2017)

Ach, das wird eh überbewertet. 

Wenn Spielen auf "hoch" so schrecklich wäre, hätten 70 Mio. Leute einen PC gekauft und keine ONE oder PS4. 

Realistisch gesehen ist es auch so, dass die populärsten Spiele mit dem meisten (Wieder)spielwert gar keine Mordsrechner benötigen.
Da 4000€ auszugeben, um so 20h-Spiele-Häppchen auf Ultra zu spielen... naja, wer ko, der ko. 
Aber das es zwingend notwendig ist, sagen dir nur Intel und Nvidia.

Du wirst noch DDR2-RAM haben. Der passt nicht zum DDR3-RAM.


----------



## Xedoiac (6. Juni 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Ach, das wird eh überbewertet.
> 
> Wenn Spielen auf "hoch" so schrecklich wäre, hätten 70 Mio. Leute einen PC gekauft und keine ONE oder PS4.
> 
> ...



Schade dachte das geht :/ Naja gut 8 GB gehen auch. 

Deswegen habe ich auch hier im Forum gefragt, weil mir mein Kumpel immer gleich das teuerste vorschlägt und ständig sagt nee GTX 760 geht nicht, die ist schlecht und so.  Er schlägt mir Laptops vor die 1600€ kosten oder Rechner für 2000€ um GTA V mit "laut ihm" 350 FPS spielen zu können

Ich danke dir svd für die Ratschläge und vor allem für den rechner ^^. Wäre glaube auch so gar nicht auf den gekommen.


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2017)

Ah, wenn du mehr RAM haben möchtest, würde ich diesen PC holen. 
Festplatte hat er keine, aber du hast ja deine 1TB-HDD. Optimal.

Als Grafikkarte kannst du dir irgendwann noch immer eine GTX1060, RX570 oder so, holen.


----------



## Xedoiac (6. Juni 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Ah, wenn du mehr RAM haben möchtest, würde ich diesen PC holen.
> Festplatte hat er keine, aber du hast ja deine 1TB-HDD. Optimal.
> 
> Als Grafikkarte kannst du dir irgendwann noch immer eine GTX1060, RX570 oder so, holen.



Der PC würde auch gehen.


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2017)

Dann hättest du wenigstens einen i7. Der Aufpreis lohnt sich. Und 8GB RAM kosten momentan so 40€. Ist also ein Schnäppchen.

Sonst kannst du ja fragen, ob er 200€ oder 210€ inkl. Versand macht, weil ja sonst nix dabei sei. Also, weder Grafikkarte, noch HDD.


----------



## Xedoiac (6. Juni 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Dann hättest du wenigstens einen i7. Der Aufpreis lohnt sich. Und 8GB RAM kosten momentan so 40€. Ist also ein Schnäppchen.
> 
> Sonst kannst du ja fragen, ob er 200€ oder 210€ inkl. Versand macht, weil ja sonst nix dabei sei. Also, weder Grafikkarte, noch HDD.



Aber eins verstehe ich nicht. Der 170€ Rechner hat einen I5 Prozessor mit 4x3,3 GHz
                                                                Der 220€Rechner hat einen I7 Prozessor mit 4x3,4 GHz 

Machen dan die 0,1 GHz wirklich so einen großen unterschied? Oder liegt das daran das der I7 neuer ist und anders funktioniert als der I5 ?!


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2017)

Die Grafik auf ner Spielekonsole wie der Xbox One S, die es oft für ca 200€ gibt (halt 240€ , aber inkl. Game oder 2. Controller), sieht sicher nicht schlechter aus als wenn du nen PC und "nur" eine GTX 760 hast. Ich selber hab seit Dezember ne Xbox One S, da ich unbedingt Football und Eishockey spielen wollte, was es am PC seit Jahren leider nicht mehr gibt. Und bei vielen Spielen bin ich erstaunt, die gut die Grafik ist. 

Aber du kannst auch so einen "alten" PC nehmen und da die Grafikkarte einbauen. Das Netzteil, das du hast, ist natürlich irrsinnig. Vlt. macht es sogar Sinn, das zu verkaufen? Denn für nen modernen PC mit ner GTX 760 würde auch ein 400W-Modell reichen, wenn es ein "Markenmodell" ist, so 40-45€. Und bei 1200W Nennwert wird dein Netzteil 100pro in einem sehr ineffizienten Bereich arbeiten, da so ein PC wie Deiner vlt. 300W braucht bei voller Last. Der verbraucht also mehr Strom als mit einem angemessenen Netzteil.

und 8GB RAM reichen an sich dicke für DIE Games, die mit ner GTX 760 noch problemlos laufen 



Zu den PCs: bei CPUs kannst du nicht einfach die GHz- und Kern-Werte nehmen, AUSSER beide CPUs sind aus der gleichen Familie. Ein aktueller Core i5-7000er für Sockel 1151 ist aber viel schneller als ein 6-7 Jahre alter Core i5 für einen anderen Sockel, selbst wenn die GHz-Werte gleich sind. Stell Dir das wie bei Autos vor: da fährt das eine Auto mit 150 PS locker 250km/h, das andere aber nur 150 km/h, weil es 3 Tonnen wiegt und nen Luftwiderstand wie ein Elefant hat


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2017)

Also, der i5-2500 und der i7-2600 sind aus der selben Familie der SandyBridge-Prozessoren. An und für sich reicht der i5-2500 für Spielen über Konsolen-Niveau völlig aus. 
Der i7 hat zusätzlich die Hyper-Threading-Technologie, die ihn quasi zu einem Achtkerner macht, weil er doppelt so viele Ausführungsstränge abarbeiten kann.
Das kann in Spielen helfen, muss aber nicht. Manchmal ist es sogar hinderlich. Aber generell kannst du sagen, dass, je neuer das Spiel ist, mehr davon Gebrauch gemacht wird.

Hier ist ein Vergleichsvideo zwischen dem i5-2500K und dem i7-2700K, die sich nur durch ihre Übertaktbarkeit von ihren Nicht-K-Geschwistern unterscheiden.
Im Video sind sie auf den gleichen Takt gebracht worden, es ist also ein Apfel-zu-Apfel-Vergleich.  Du kannst das Video an beliebiger Stelle pausieren. Da siehst du dann, dass zB Watchdogs-2 vom Hyper-Threading durchaus profitiert.

Du kannst natürlich den 180€ Rechner auch nehmen. Mehr muss echt nicht sein. 8GB sind, Herb hat's eh gesagt, zum reinen Spielen immer noch genug. Aber da du ja gemeint hättest, den RAM aufstocken zu können, müsstest du das
für DDR3 eben mit 40€ tun. Da käme der andere PC gerade recht. 

Rechnen wir nach. 220€ weniger 40€ für dem RAM, da sind wir bei 180€. Der i5-Rechner hat eine Festplatte dabei, 320GB, die kostet so 12€. Der i5-2500 alleine 40€, der i7-2600 75€. Wenn du das gegenrechnest, ist der i7-Rechner sogar um 23€ günstiger. 

Es stimmt auch, dass neue Generationen viel schneller sind. 10% Plus von SandyBridge auf IvyBridge, nochmal 10% von IvyBridge auf Haswell. Von Haswell auf Sky Lake vlt. nochmal 10%, von Sky Lake auf Kaby Lake ebenfalls so 10%. 
Zusätzlich kommen dazu noch der Support von DDR4, verschiedenen USB-3.0-Standards, M.2-SSDs usw.

Wir dürfen aber das eigentliche Ziel nicht aus den Augen lassen. Ein günstiger Upgrade, damit GTA5 Spaß macht. Für 180€ oder 220€ und resultierendem FullHD@fast-60Hz, ist das doch mehr als gelungen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2017)

svd schrieb:


> Wir dürfen aber das eigentliche Ziel nicht aus den Augen lassen. Ein günstiger Upgrade, damit GTA5 Spaß macht. Für 180€ oder 220€ und resultierendem FullHD@fast-60Hz, ist das doch mehr als gelungen.


 ja, klar.

Bei nem neuen PC, also wirklich alles neu, müsste man aber auch nicht mehr als 800-900€ ausgeben. Ein Laptop zum Spielen von aktuelleren Titeln auf höheren Details ist bei Preis-Leistung völliger Käse, aber als PC: Ryzen 5, Board und 16GB RAM macht ca. 450€, eine AMD RX 570 ca 180-200€, Gehäuse und Netzteil 80-100€, SSD mit 240 GB ca 100€, Festplatte 1000GB ca 50€. Das macht dann ca 900€ und würde alles auf hohen Details packen in Full-HD.


----------



## Xedoiac (12. Juni 2017)

Also ich hab mich mal bisschen umgeschaut bei Ebay. Habe jetzt viele PCs gefunden die 4 Kern Prozessoren haben. Ein PC hat beispielweise einen Intel Xeon E3-1230, ein anderer (den den du mir vorgeschlagen hast hat  Intel Core  I7 2600).  Es ist ja schon wichtig zu wissen welcher 4 Kern Prozessor gut ist. Mein Vater meinte der Xeon E3 seie nur für Server Rechner gedacht und fürs zocken überhaupt nicht geeignet. Tests zeigen jedoch das der E3 bei 1920x1080 bessere Performance erzielt als der I7 2700K. 

Aber jetzt mal eine Frage nochmal an euch welchen dieser beiden Rechner hättet ihr jetzt genommen. 

Tower PC, Rechner, Intel I7 2600, LG, 16GB DDR 3, DH67CL, Ohne Festplatte! | eBay

Oder 

Fujitsu Celsius W510 Power PC Xeon Quad Core E3 1230 4x 3,2 GHz 8 GB RAM 1TB HDD

Meine GTX 760 bleibt weiterhin erhalten. Es geht rein um den Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## svd (12. Juni 2017)

Ich muss sagen, dass es mich freut, dass du dich damit auseinander setzt. 

Also, ein Xeon ist genauso gut zum Spielen geeignet, wie ein i7. Speziell bei diesen beiden ist es so, dass der i7-2600 und der E3-1230 (erste Version) aus der selben Familie der SandyBridge-Prozessoren sind.
Der größte Unterschied besteht darin, dass der i7-2600 höher getaktet ist und das der Xeon, wie es für Xeons üblich ist, keine interne Grafikeinheit hat (und deshalb auch ein wenig sparsamer ist).

Persönlich würde ich zum i7 greifen, da er eben 200Mhz pro Kern höher taktet und auch der Boost-Takt dementsprechend höher ist. Die iGPU finde ich auch ganz praktisch, um etwa auf Fehlersuche im System zu gehen.
Auch falls die Grafikkarte ausfällt, oder du sie verkaufen möchtest, bleibt der Rechner einsatzfähig. Falls du streamst, wäre es eine Möglichkeit, QuickSync, was eine Intel-iGPU voraussetzt, zum Encodieren zu verwenden.
Die zusätzlichen 8GB RAM sind auch nicht schlecht.

Kosten tun beide Rechner, im Prinzip, gleich viel. Der eine hat halt 8GB RAM mehr, der andere eine 1TB-HDD. Schöner schaut allerdings der Fujitsu aus, falls das wichtig ist.

16GB RAM müssen nicht unbedingt sein, die machen den Rechner nicht automatisch schneller. Musst halt abwägen, was dir momentan nützlicher erscheint. Arbeitsspeicher oder Festplattenspeicher. 
Wenn du beide auf vergleichbare Ausstattung bringst, kosten beide 250€.


----------



## Xedoiac (12. Juni 2017)

Also da ich selber eine 1 TB HDD habe fällt das auch schon weg. Also nur Prozessor und Ram. Optik ist mir da auch nicht so wichtig. Mir geht's um die funktionalität und das halt neue spiele flüssig laufen. 

Habe jetzt noch ein Angebot bekommen:

Grün beleuchtetes Gehäuse-Sharkoon BD28
Intel Core i3-4160 2x3,4 GHz
DDR3 1600 2x4 GB 
GTX780 Ti Black Edition 
Win 10 und Office 
500 GB Festplatte.

Der PC hat eine bessere Grafikkarte als ich aber ob der i3-Prozessor auch die neusten Spiele schafft ist fraglich.  

Auch für 200€

Was sagst du dazu?


----------



## svd (12. Juni 2017)

Persönlich würde ich das nicht machen.

Ein Haswell-i3 ist flott, persönlich wären mir echte vier Kerne (plus Hyper-Threading) lieber, als vlt. bessere Performance in alten Spielen. 

Die GTX780Ti entspricht in etwa der GTX970, die gebraucht so 150€ kostet.

edit: Du kannst dir Vergleichsvideos auf YouTube ansehen. Das Alter macht dem i7-2600 schon zu schaffen, die nachfolgenden Generationen haben einen höheren IPC-Wert. Im Schnitt sind ein i7-2600 und ein Haswell- oder teilweise auch Skylake-i3 in Spielen gleichwertig.
Die Durchschnittswerte sind mit einem alten i7 jetzt nicht so viel schlechter, alsdass es mit dem unspielbar wäre. Ich glaube aber, dass ordentlich optimierte Spiele auf dem i7 die besseren Minima abliefern.

Mach es vlt davon abhängig, wieviel du noch in den Rechner stecken möchtest und wann. Möchtest du dir die Option zur Aufrüstung offen halten, wäre der i3 nicht schlecht. (Wobei ich persönlich es nicht sinnvoll finde, innerhalb der gleichen Architektur nur von 2c/4t auf 4c/8t aufzurüsten).
Ich würde jetzt nur das Notwendigste mit dem besten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ausgeben, später, falls die Kiste endgültig zu langsam für eine neue Grafikkarte wird und Budget da ist, etwa einen Ryzen-5-1600-Rechner bauen.


----------

